# Mosel weather !!!



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all

Anyone considering going to the Mosel area [Trier > Cochem] Please pack your Snorkel and flippers. The river is overflowing in numerous places and several roads and Stellplatz closed. Those that are open are very muddy. After 2 weeks we have given up and moved back to Luxembourg, which is also wet and muddy, the rainstorm enroute was horrendous ............This 8 week exped looks like a washout

Martin


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Would have been better if I'd concentrated and posted in the Germany section :?



site helper note - moved! 
p.s. a press of the report button would bring it to our attention


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you're having poor weather.
A friend of ours came back from Italy recently and was telling us yesterday a similar tale as regards the poor weather they had experienced eg cold with torrential rain.
It's of great interest to ourselves as we plan to head through Germany (staying for a while) to Croatia in 9 days. 
Will keep watching the forecasts before deciding the route.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

3 weeks tomorrow we head off to Austria via Germany so hopefully it'll improve.

Sorry to hear you are getting wet.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

wow looks like we just escaped in time we left the Mosel around two weeks ago where we had fabulous weather  

We had to abort our trip onwards to Italy due to a fault on the motorhome but it looks like we didn't miss much 8O 

Suppose evry cloud has a silver lining :?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Rotarywing
We plan to go in Mid June so hopefully it will be dried out by then.
Sorry to hear that your having poor weather.
Hope this improves before too long. Thanks for thinking of others though - much appreciated

Phill


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Im going down the Mosel from the Dusseldorf show beginning of sept so hopefully dry by then 8) 8) .


----------



## GlobeStar (Jul 23, 2012)

Left Mosel on Tuesday looks like a good decision weather was wet when we left stopped at Wesel Tuesday night and saw the River start to flood the flood plains.
It has been bucketing hails stones here in Arnhem today.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , it`s a wet spring of course 
so why don`t ya head for the northern part of Germany , e.g. Luneburger Heide , where fine weather is expected from mid of next week. Or if your not too weak , head for the northsea coast


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

we are going to Luxemburg/Germany Mosel region for a couple of weeks Hull/Zebrugge 22nd June we were really looking forward to it but weather outlook is not encouraging


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

thegamwellsmythes said:


> 3 weeks tomorrow we head off to Austria via Germany so hopefully it'll improve.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are getting wet.


We head out to Vienna on Wednesday via Kitzingen, and I've got my fingers crossed as all the weather forecasts show heavy rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Any updates yet as we are going in 2 weeks
Phill


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

expect moderate rain from time to time , thunderstorms as well.
rivers will have higher water levels than usual ....
this summer is expected to be one of the coldest of the last
50 years in western europe ( as some egg-heads claim....)

but: don`t be afraid  there`s no strange weather it`s a matter of adequate clothes only 

come on , cheer up !! everything is going to be alright


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Satco
No problem we are not afriad just taking sensible precautions
See you soon
Phill


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Moderate rain and thunderstorms are quite normal for the Mosel region this time of the year - it's what makes the grapes grow! Expect it at least 50% of the time. That still leaves plenty of gaps for the good spells and the wine bars make for excellent shelter. :lol: 

Ron


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Austria Tirol been raining for the last week and no sign of a let-up. Was the same through the Black Forest. And a cold wind to boot .
And we brought Spring clothing !!

Grrrrrrr


----------



## AClassHymer (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like lots of flooding. Webcam looking at Koblenz campsite which was emptied today. Rhine and Mosel meet here.

http://www.bafg.de/php/deutsches-eck-gross.jpg


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mosel webcams site.

http://www.mosel-webcams.de/en/


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Currently considering keeping going down to Croatia rather than having two weeks around the Tirol.

We'll play it by ear and check the forecast when we get to Salzburg.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

thegamwellsmythes said:


> Currently considering keeping going down to Croatia rather than having two weeks around the Tirol.
> 
> We'll play it by ear and check the forecast when we get to Salzburg.


A8 Munich- Salzburg is closed at the Cheimisee


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There are weather and flood warnings for Central Europe on the BBC news channel at the moment. Austria, Germany and Czech Republic are looking really bad. Esp. Prague, where the underground has been shut down and animals evacuated from the zoo!

Germany has the Danube and Inn rivers on flood watch. Passau and Rosenheim have declared a state of emergency. In Saxony, Bavaria and Thuringia the German Government has mobilised the army to help out.

Austria has also declared disaster areas around Salzberg where three people are missing believed dead.

It doesn't look like its going to be a short term thing.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Blimey!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

See this previous post...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-141335-central-europe-on-alert-for-flooding.html

Pete


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Back from Italy Germany and holland weather was horrible.Came home early,on the Moselle spelplaza near Trier moved by the local fire men to higher ground as the river was about to flood and it did very dramatic,there were about twenty motorhomes just one other from uk.Presto


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

best way to cope with bad weather in east , mid and southern Germany is to travel to the very north , it`s very fine wx up here in the very north ( Schleswig-Holstein).
We had sunshine all day long , temp. was 22°C , ne freaking cloud 



and best is : the outlook/forecast does not indicate any change for the coming fortnight !!


Jan ( the lucky one )


----------

